# Sunset is My Favourite Time of Day



## PiP (Jun 26, 2013)

*Inner Peace*




*Footprints in the sand*




*Just before sunset*




*Cormorant or shag?*

This evening my husband was 'glued' to the TV watching his beloved football. I used the opportunity to escape to the beach and chill... some 
"me-time", as I call it. I think you'll agree it's a perfect setting to write and and take photographs.

Photography is a newish hobby so any critique on the above pics, gratefully received.

Camera: Panasonic DMC-FZ38


----------



## alanmt (Jun 26, 2013)

beautiful images!


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 27, 2013)

I find nature photography to be one of the best ways to reduce stress. I think this is true because when we look through the lens our objective is to capture something we see as beautiful. As we compose an image, we attempt to frame it in a way as to enhance that which caught our eye; meaning - we disregard any negative attributes, and push them to the side. We focus on all that is good. Life is so much more fulfilling, and stress-free when we approach it that way.

The best advice I have to offer is take photos of things that move you, and not of things that you think will move others. I have recently shot several photos similar to the ones you have posted. I found it very difficult to showcase a sunset because I was trying too hard to frame "the sunset." This is why I like the first photo the best. You have backed off enough to let us see the vastness of that which was before you. It also gives us perspective by having the bird and rock.

So -- when you are taking photographs, let your instincts take over. Find the things that move you first. Then -- see if it is possible to compose it in a way that will allow the camera to see that which you saw. The camera can only take a picture; it is up to you to make sure the final product reflects what you felt at the moment you pushed the button. This means if you can't seem to get that feeling when you are looking through the lens, try something else. Practice doing this every time you are out, and it will become instinctive.

~Dave


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 27, 2013)

Neither I think, the legs are too long, it looks more like a heron. A shag has a crest and it is unlikely that one would see either a cormorant or shag walking anywhere!


----------



## Gargh (Jun 27, 2013)

Lovely pictures - I'm very jealous. Our few crumbling days of sunshine in Britain are looking even paler by comparison now! 

That might be a Stork? I seem to recall there are a lot of them in Portugal


----------



## tepelus (Jun 27, 2013)

Beautiful photos. The bird in question looks to be an egret, which is often called a heron as well but are white in color and may or may not have a crest, depending on the species.


----------



## PiP (Jun 27, 2013)

ClosetWriter said:


> I find nature photography to be one of the best ways to reduce stress. I think this is true because when we look through the lens our objective is to capture something we see as beautiful. As we compose an image, we attempt to frame it in a way as to enhance that which caught our eye; meaning - we disregard any negative attributes, and push them to the side. We focus on all that is good. Life is so much more fulfilling, and stress-free when we approach it that way.



I know exactly what you mean; when I am at one with nature I am at peace within myself. This is what I hoped to convey within these photographs. None of the images are enhanced so what you see is an expression of myself.



ClosetWriter said:


> ....It also gives us perspective by having the bird and rock.



Great! This is exactly what I was hoping to achieve 

I was resting on another rock while writing a poem about the sea. When I paused to reflect and take in my surroundings the view inspired the photograph.



ClosetWriter said:


> The camera can only take a picture; it is up to you to make sure the final product reflects what you felt at the moment you pushed the button.
> 
> ~Dave



At that precise moment I felt at peace with God and the world 

I really appreciate your feedback, thank you.


----------



## PiP (Jun 27, 2013)

Bloggsworth said:


> Neither I think, the legs are too long, it looks more like a heron. A shag has a crest and it is unlikely that one would see either a cormorant or shag walking anywhere!



You're right... My husband told me they were cormorants, but then he knows as much about birds as he does about 
cricket!

Gargh, they do nest in the rocks...I'm not sure if it was a stork. I now think it may be a heron.


----------



## PiP (Jun 27, 2013)

tepelus said:


> Beautiful photos. The bird in question looks to be an egret, which is often called a heron as well but are white in color and may or may not have a crest, depending on the species.



I think you are right!


----------



## Gargh (Jun 28, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> I'm now leaning towards a heron.



Quick! Take a picture!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 28, 2013)

Those are simply lovely, Pip. Thank you for sharing them, I am now quite jealous of your 'me-time'.


----------



## PiP (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you Gumby. A little 'me-time' is good for our creative spirit...


----------



## PiP (Jun 28, 2013)

Gargh said:


> Quick! Take a picture!



LOL  Hmmm, methinks I need to change the wording


----------



## MaeyMaeyCute (Aug 12, 2013)

I love the dull blue and orange colors.  They complement each other so beautifully!


----------



## Senserial (Aug 20, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words  These pictures are very beautiful and calming. 
I personally like the natural colors without effects that many people add to the pictures to make them look more impressive.


----------

